# North Midlands monthly - 14th April; Legh Arms, Adlington



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lets kick off at the new location for the North Midland monthly meets on Wednesday, 14th April at 7:30pm.
And the new location is?
.
.
.
The Legh Arms in Adlington, which is approximately 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523. The full address is: 
Legh Arms, London Road, Adlington, SK10 4NA. Or check here:
http://www.wheresbest.co.uk/venue/127174/The-Legh-Arms/

As the days get longer we may also go for a short blast 

See loads of you soon 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I won't see any of you there 

I'll have a beer on my own then 8) [smiley=cheers.gif] and perhaps a nice meal too [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

think i may come along, the car is going in for a new diff the following day, so may as well use the remaining teeth in the old one :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S ton'y willbe in 3.5 wheel drive mode :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sounds good Tony 

There will also be John-H, Simon&Sharon, Alec, Martin ,,,, and where is Mr. Les? :roll:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the Pm to this Link Dani, sorry i missed it, but TBH i never thought i lived in the north midlands. lol I'll look harder next time. I think I'll say Yes to this, dont have anything on next wednesday, so put me down, or us. it might be all family :!:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> sounds good Tony
> 
> There will also be John-H, Simon&Sharon, Alec, Martin ,,,, and where is Mr. Les? :roll:


Think Les is away at a wedding at the moment so probably no internet access until he returns


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm back in the country for the whole month, so yes, count me and emma in please !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Trev TT said:


> Thanks for the Pm to this Link Dani, sorry i missed it, but TBH i never thought i lived in the north midlands. lol I'll look harder next time. I think I'll say Yes to this, dont have anything on next wednesday, so put me down, or us. it might be all family :!:


Hi Trev,
yes North Midland Rep may be a bit misleading but Manchester/Stockport is indeed "my" area :roll: :wink:

See you on Wednesday 



tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good Tony
> ...


I'm sure his friend John will sort him out 8)



mosschops said:


> I'm back in the country for the whole month, so yes, count me and emma in please !


YEASHH!! You can tell us about your F1 antics


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for poiting this out to me  i would love to make it but wont know till the day...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries Ady; just come along if you can


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in as you say Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Count me in as you say Dani


Good show John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Apart from an issue of absoluTTe, do we have something like a table card/banner for "newbees" to find us? Would be nice if we did?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in as you say Dani
> ...


Good thought. I wonder if I could make something :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Something that would fit in an A4 upright clear display sign perhaps. 8)


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Count me in dudes, should be able to make that 

Shak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super Shak!! See you tomorrow


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone coming from near the north manchester area, around Bolton/Horwich area?? Thought we could meet up first then drive down together 

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shshivji said:


> Anyone coming from near the north manchester area, around Bolton/Horwich area?? Thought we could meet up first then drive down together
> 
> Shak


That Maybe an Idea, It's abitbackwards and forwards for me... but can do it if it's worth it..
maybe suggest the tesco at Horwhich near the reebok.. meet at around *6:30 *for a leaving time of 6:45
Directions:-
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...3.458211,-2.254257&spn=0.251842,0.778656&z=11


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone coming from near the north manchester area, around Bolton/Horwich area?? Thought we could meet up first then drive down together
> ...


i'm up for that pal, if its a bit out of your way we can always meet some where more convenient for you 

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > shshivji said:
> ...


 Right am coming and live very close to Tescos Horwich. Drive down to the far end of the car park where its easy to spot one another. I will be there around 6030pm


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Right am coming and live very close to Tescos Horwich. Drive down to the far end of the car park where its easy to spot one another. I will be there around 6030pm


Excellent Les !!!

Can you lead the way??? I would but my Socket for the sat nav is being used by the Snooper until i can wire it in properly !! :roll:

so all those at Horwich

1x Les
2x Tony_rigby_uk
3x shshivji


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Right am coming and live very close to Tescos Horwich. Drive down to the far end of the car park where its easy to spot one another. I will be there around 6030pm
> ...


Yep will do.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Great folks, see you later 8)


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Well back home safe and sound, though it is only a 20 min drive back to stockport. thanks Dani for the invite tonight, it was nice to meet some new TTOC members, and also to see a few of the North west regulars. a few pics from tonight.

Tidy TT Dani









Those brakes are almost as big as your head now your Northwest rep Les, you are gona have to try harder to remember some of your members. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi Trev, thanks for coming and the pictures; also nice welcoming you "properly" to our north-midland area.

I think next meet we'll go for a drive. What do people think?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see everybody again and a good turn out too. We had such a long table I was trapped and had to resort to table limbo dancing to go to the bar :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Was good to see a few old faces last night (some very old) and it was worth coming just to see Mr H limbo dance under the tables, that man will do anything to avoid getting a round in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

